# Fire mouth not swimming properly!!



## donjuan_corn (May 6, 2010)

He won't come up for food, kinda goes forward and back, no fin problems, I think he has a balancing problem, isn't belly up and will eat if food makes it to him but he can't swim around the tank, what do I do?


----------



## Scholz (Apr 21, 2010)

sounds like a swim bladder problem....

stop feeding....

add epson salts...

and wait...


----------



## donjuan_corn (May 6, 2010)

seems like his back fin is the one that's not moving at all.?


----------



## Scholz (Apr 21, 2010)

ok so he's not swimming? does he have a balance issue?

Because if he has a balance issue it's most likely a swim bladder problem...


----------



## donjuan_corn (May 6, 2010)

He passed away


----------

